# Tidewater Kayak Anglers Association (VA)



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

The club is coming closer and closer to being official. The website is now up, but not complete.
Please check it out at http://www.tkaa.org


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*ruthless*

Where is the VA beach pavillion located? Looking forward to the show.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

From Ruther Glen,

Take 95 South, to 295 South, to 64 East to 264 East.

Directions by Google

It will be on the south (right) side.

The building looks like a bunch of kwanza huts stacked next to eachother. Or a couple of loaves of whitebread placed side by side. You can't miss it.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

We locals like to call them "Mail boxes". After the new section opens they will be demolished.


----------

